# Merry Christmas



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Merry Christmas Ladie's 

Here's to you and yours. 

I wish you all a wonder holiday with your friends and families. 

River Lady


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes, Merry Christmas to all. 

May your stockings be full of bullets & broadheads & treble hooks.

And, tonight.....reindeer get a free pass. No crosshairs on Rudolph & his buddies.

Be safe in your travels.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Merry Christmas ladies!*


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all enjoy friends and family. May you all get plenty of time in the outdoors in the coming year!


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

did your christmas went well, mine was rough im all alone in my pad. and throughout the day i am sleeping.


----------

